# Big Fool Airtel broadband services.



## neerajvohra (Jul 8, 2010)

How many of us are using Airtel Broadband ??

Dam..One of my friend applied for Airtel broadband and received a call from Airtel representative that they regret to inform but due to technical feasibility they are not able to provide broadband services to him..and guess what ??

He's my neighbor and living next to me..and I'm using Airtel broadband!! lol (Next door friend..dam)

I tried to explain the customer care executives that I'm using Airtel bb and provided my number details..address and then provided my friend address and asked them : How'z this possible..and the response was : Due to technical feasibility your friend area is not covered...??  

WTF?? My poor friend lost all the hopes to get a broadband  Any other alternatives (except customer care) to explain and educate the Airtel bb agents to install bb services??

I don't want him to go for Tikona as they are the worst, Tata is costly (am using Wimax too) and no MTNL/SIFY!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 8, 2010)

Ha ha ha ..... Very common answer from cc.....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 8, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> How many of us are using Airtel Broadband ??
> 
> Dam..One of my friend applied for Airtel broadband and received a call from Airtel representative that they regret to inform but due to technical feasibility they are not able to provide broadband services to him..and guess what ??
> 
> ...


That maybe a true and genuine answer. AFAIK Airtel provides (A)DSL services in India. Unlike a cable internet connection, just because their lines run in your neighborhood, it doesn't mean that they can pull as many connections as possible and give out net connections to everybody.

These guys have a local exchange office which has a piece of equipment called as DSLAM. Each individual (A)DSL user's modem (also called CPE) connects to DSLAM via a dedicated connection. If the local office has run out of ports on the DSLAM then it is not feasible for them to put in a new one just because on customer wants it. They will wait till more customers ask for it till the DSLAM runs to its full capacity.

So before calling anybody a fool, a li'l bit of research would definitely help!


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 8, 2010)

infra_red_dude said:


> That maybe a true and genuine answer. AFAIK Airtel provides (A)DSL services in India. Unlike a cable internet connection, just because their lines run in your neighborhood, it doesn't mean that they can pull as many connections as possible and give out net connections to everybody.
> 
> These guys have a local exchange office which has a piece of equipment called as DSLAM. Each individual (A)DSL user's modem (also called CPE) connects to DSLAM via a dedicated connection. If the local office has run out of ports on the DSLAM then it is not feasible for them to put in a new one just because on customer wants it. They will wait till more customers ask for it till the DSLAM runs to its full capacity.
> 
> So before calling anybody a fool, a li'l bit of research would definitely help!



Thanks..but why would they told me that they also wont be able to transfer my Airtel BB connection to his house due to feasibility ??

I already confirmed this !!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 8, 2010)

coz there might be few connections for which they have accepted applications waiting.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> coz there might be few connections for which they have accepted applications waiting.



Now, I realize Big companies s*ck big times..I am thinking to share my connection with my friend coz no other options are left for him as Tikona/Sify/MTNL not in the list and Airtel not feasible, applied for reliance broadband today and will wait for 2-3 days.

Otherwise, I will share my Tata Wimax (using with wireless router) with my friend...will buy wires etc and get it done by Sunday.

How's reliance broadband nowadays ?? Any comments.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2010)

well, MTNL is great.

1mbps Unlimited DOWNLOAD AND UPLOAD for me for only Rs.999 without any FUP bullsh1te.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 9, 2010)

ico said:


> well, MTNL is great.
> 
> 1mbps Unlimited DOWNLOAD AND UPLOAD for me for only Rs.999 without any FUP bullsh1te.



MTNL connection..no ..cant go for it due to some personal reasons !!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 9, 2010)

^ Hmm that's sad. Because you potentially use MUCH lesser with your broadband plan.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/isp-discu...88-64-less-your-unlimited-broadband-plan.html


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 9, 2010)

reliance wimax is running close to its full capacity. That's why there are no exciting offers in reliance wimax. For a 600kbps unlimited connection i am paying Rs 1545 rs per month including taxes. Point to note is ZERO downtime.


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> MTNL connection..no ..cant go for it due to some *personal reasons !!*


hmmm may I ask why?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 9, 2010)

ico said:


> hmmm may I ask why?



He was using MTNL connection @256 "was good enough in Indian broadband history"..and poor MTNL throw him a bill of 12k for the broadband..changed some mb's plan and he is still fighting with the bill..lol

By the way guys...Airtel representative visit today after the much dramas and they are now providing the broadband...they plan they are offering is 899rs for 512kbps connection, upto 8gb 512 and later on 256kbps..dam FUP.  

I was not there when the agent came at my friend place..they told him "we are not providing 649rs 256kbps plan which we provided earlier..I checked the website too and this plan is no more in the list ?? I am using it..and they have increased the price from 649rs to 899rs ?? Why ??

Is this available in your AREA (anywhere in Delhi) please let me know..I will kick there shell to provide this plan..else shall I confirm my friend to go for this 899rs plan ?? 1k Installation that they promised will be adjusted in the first bill..aka no installation charges. 

Please help me out !!


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 10, 2010)

I was expecting a reply


----------



## ratul29 (Jul 11, 2010)

AIRTEL RocKS!!!! Uninterrupted Internet connection for last 4 years... 2 months back I got a free double speed upgrade to 512kbps line from 256kbps. Airtel gifted double speed to all its existing cutomers!! Airtel is already at par with AT&T of Americas!


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 11, 2010)

ratul29 said:


> AIRTEL RocKS!!!! Uninterrupted Internet connection for last 4 years... 2 months back I got a free double speed upgrade to 512kbps line from 256kbps. Airtel gifted double speed to all its existing cutomers!! Airtel is already at par with AT&T of Americas!



Thanks so much ratul29 !! I know Airtel service rocks..What my concern was why they have increased the plan charges from 649rs to 899rs ?? Is the old plan still available ..heard they give plans with region wise nowadays !!

PS : they started providing the website builder for 250rs and 200rs a-a calls with the new plan !!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 11, 2010)

is there bsnl in your ares ..then gofor UL750...the best...it takes time for bsnl to give connections..


----------



## max_demon (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah , 512 kbps unlimited on BSNL 750 plan


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2010)

ratul29 said:


> AIRTEL RocKS!!!! Uninterrupted Internet connection for last 4 years... 2 months back I got a free double speed upgrade to 512kbps line from 256kbps. Airtel gifted double speed to all its existing cutomers!! Airtel is already at par with AT&T of Americas!


 Double Speed ?  Well I doubt you do anything with your connection in that case  
Airtel gave double speed because MTNL gave it first, and Airtel WILL reduce your 512 Kbps to 256 Kbps after you go beyond your FUP limit which is about 5 or 10 GB, quite a pittance.
Calling Airtel at par with AT&T is a JOKE.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 11, 2010)

BSNL not available in Delhi...I just need to confirm is the 649rs plan still available in delhi??..and Airtel FUP --$***$ big time !!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Double Speed ?  Well I doubt you do anything with your connection in that case
> Airtel gave double speed because MTNL gave it first, and Airtel WILL reduce your 512 Kbps to 256 Kbps after you go beyond your FUP limit which is about 5 or 10 GB, quite a pittance.
> Calling Airtel at par with AT&T is a JOKE.


lol omfg....


----------



## rohan_1987 (Jul 12, 2010)

Better get a USB datacard that like reliance netconnect plus


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 18, 2010)

Airtel now offers min 512 kbps in delhi
I'm currently using impatience 899 with 4 mbps speed and 6 GB limit. If you want theres an option of going for 256kbps after limit or 10 paisa per MB (Rs 100 per GB) after limit if your usage is low

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

EDIT: Airtel ROCKS!!!


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2010)

well, I can download and upload 100 GB each in a month with MTNL and play with much much lower pings with MTNL only for Rs.999.

MTNL > Airtel.

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------




neerajvohra said:


> BSNL not available in Delhi...I just need to confirm is the 649rs plan still available in delhi??..and Airtel FUP --$***$ big time !!


MTNL Rs.649 - 512kbps UNLIMITED not the Airtel's usual craplimitied.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2010)

ico said:


> MTNL Rs.649 - 512kbps UNLIMITED not the Airtel's usual craplimitied.


It's 599 tbp. It would come 649 after you take modem. 

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




Cybertonic said:


> Airtel now offers min 512 kbps in delhi
> I'm currently using impatience 899 with 4 mbps speed and 6 GB limit. If you want theres an option of going for 256kbps after limit or 10 paisa per MB (Rs 100 per GB) after limit if your usage is low
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------
> ...


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 28, 2010)

ico said:


> well, I can download and upload 100 GB each in a month with MTNL and play with much much lower pings with MTNL only for Rs.999.
> 
> MTNL > Airtel.
> 
> ...



I wish he could go for MTNL..but some bills are still pending..lol

BTW: He opted for Airtel browser 899rs plan..512kbps till 8gb than back to 256kbps (includes 200 Airtime minutes, 250rs website builder)..the speeds are good more than what you can expect.

Can someone please explain what is website builder that Airtel is providing for free to new plans ? He was told that they provide one free domain with this..How to go for it ?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 29, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> Can someone please explain what is website builder that Airtel is providing for free to new plans ? He was told that they provide one free domain with this..How to go for it ?


FYI a general .COM domain costs Rs.450-550 PER YEAR and a basic web hosting can cost as low as Rs.250 PER YEAR, so this is just a gimmick by which Airphail loot customers.
And I am pretty sure they don't give Cpanel access or anything, so the hosting would be worth negligible.

*www.splendidpoint.com/airtel-website-builder-review/
omg it is worse than I thought


----------



## way2jatin (Jul 29, 2010)

ico said:


> well, MTNL is great.
> 
> 1mbps Unlimited DOWNLOAD AND UPLOAD for me for only Rs.999 without any FUP bullsh1te.




i truly agree with ico
MTNL and BSNL is the best


----------



## neerajvohra (Jul 29, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> FYI a general .COM domain costs Rs.450-550 PER YEAR and a basic web hosting can cost as low as Rs.250 PER YEAR, so this is just a gimmick by which Airphail loot customers.
> And I am pretty sure they don't give Cpanel access or anything, so the hosting would be worth negligible.
> 
> Airtel Website Builder Review | The Technology Blog
> omg it is worse than I thought



Haha...thats very funny..they provide basic pages to 5. lol no ads etc and footage restricted.

But plus point if someone wants a personal homepage like neerajvohra.in with 5 pages about yourself..this might be useful for some. I confirmed with care..untill you're using the broadband you can use standard pack for free..with .in domain ! Any negative comments on this


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 30, 2010)

^ Well Airtel will still control or domain in any case, and you can't really modify records at all. Plus who knows if they keep the domain. You'll find .co.in as cheap as Rs.150/year sometimes. And those free hosts will beat the hell out of this crap.


----------



## donnaj8887 (Aug 26, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> How many of us are using Airtel Broadband ??
> 
> Dam..One of my friend applied for Airtel broadband and received a call from Airtel representative that they regret to inform but due to technical feasibility they are not able to provide broadband services to him..and guess what ??
> 
> ...



Thanks you for the post.


__________________
watch movies online


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 27, 2010)

I find the night unlimited plans best for people with usage below 50GB per month. I pay just Rs. 550 per month including taxes (BSNL connection). 2-8 unlimited. I use only between 5:30-8 for downloading and do around 45-55 GB per month. The only downside is that we have very limited daytime usage (1.5 GB)
As far as downtime is concerned, in my area it is around 3-4 hours a month which doesn't really bother me much. Downtime during 2-8 period is almost 0. I have seen it only thrice (best I can recall) in the last 20 months.
1 mbps unlimited for 999 is good. BSNL gives 512 kbps for 1350 (still better than Airtel as there is no FUP).


----------

